# The Woodpeckers Mini Square is great and FREE SHIPPING doesn't last long!



## sbryan55

John, this is a good review. This looks like a good tool to add.


----------



## jbertelson

Thanks John, in my next on-line buying binge I am going to get one.


----------



## sidestepmcgee

made in the usa ,shoot that's all you had to say.I'm starting to really go all amercan, if its to much I just hold off until I can afford it.thanks


----------



## boyd8

Unfortunately it is not free to alaska. $23 for this little puppy but i complain to all these companies and only shop at the ones with fair shipping.


----------



## Dusty56

Russ , are you saying $23 for the tool plus another $23 for shipping to Alaska ? 
I got a complete set of GROZ machinists squares from Woodcraft a couple of years ago and they certainly are accurate for the money and included a wooden case when they were on sale …


----------



## a1Jim

Thanks for the review John


----------



## boyd8

Rockler is the best for shipping to alaska and hartville tool is also fair. shipping for the same things from woodcraft were almost triple what rockler wanted.


----------



## briankb

my first woodpecker tool arrived today, a 12" t-square and it is a beautiful piece! does anyone know what material they are using for the wooden tool case? it looks like MDF but seems a little more dense almost like sign material. I have a CNC machine and would like to make other cases from the same material for some of my other precision measuring devices that are not from woodpecker.


----------

